# Bluetooth issues on my 2014 Diesel Cruze



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Bluetooth suddenly quit working. On MyLink, nothing even shows up under configuration menu regarding pairing, bluetooth, devices.
Have I-phone 5s that connected very easily and quickly when I first got the car. Have tried shutting off radio, opening door, shutting off engine and starting all over. Only thing I have not done is a factory default reset which I am hesitant to perform. Is this a software dealership warranty issue?


----------



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have the same issue. I thought mine was just a bug or something. Deleted the pairing and redid it, it works fine now.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, on the Iphone it was constantly trying to find a device. So I disconnected bluetooth, did a 'forget this device' and then enabled bluetooth again. Phone just goes into discovery mode, but can't find the Cruze. And like I said, on MyLink there is nothing showing up in the configuration screen like there should be saying phone settings, bluetooth and select device list. So there doesn't seem to be the pairing mode that should display.


----------



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine doesn't always connect.

I have to go to Iphone settings and manually connect (after pairing once when I bought it)

And the Sirius/XM Iphone app works strangely on the touchscreen radio (when connected by USB)
The display is backwards-playing on the phone shows pause on the screen, and vice-versa

and turning volume up or down automatically pauses the feed.

???

And don't bother wasting your time with an 'infotainment' specialist.
She was confused by the problem.

And lastly, sometimes I will have to restart the app on the phone (stitcher, pandora) when toggling between USB and radio.

Though I do like the overall performance of the radio when USB connected. It treats the Iphone like an Ipod, and has better sound than BT


chimi


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might try disconnecting the battery or pulling the fuse for the radio so it goes though a full power-off reset. Beyond that, I think you have a Bluetooth module that's defective or become unplugged.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

After many problems trying to keep 2 iPhones paired I finally gave up on mine. The wife drives it the most so it's a lot easier to just keep her connected. It still looses hers every few weeks and we still have to go through the whole setup again.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I have problems with my Note 4 connecting and disconnecting from the Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If I remember correctly, this is one of the symptoms of the battery cable issue that has the extended warranty. Have you all had that done?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to re-pair my cell phone every time I get in the car....but its an older crappy flip phone so I'm not so willing to blame that car....though my old 2005 Dodge company truck worked with it most of the time. Key word being most. But not all.

However I never lose the Bluetooth on the car like some of you are describing....its always there....


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, I have to agree with trying to pair two I phones, it doesn't remember them both. Now mine works and the wife's doesn't. Guess I'll delete mine, its her Cruze.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

I also have problems keeping my 5s staying paired. After one week my phone cant be found on the list of paired devices and I have to redo. I have given up until next oil change then I'll get dealer to check it out.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Took it to dealership. Turns out Module has gone bad after just 17 months. Unfortunately, I have 66000 miles on vehicle already so this $550 repair job is out of warranty. Like having bluetooth, especially under the new hands free restrictions in many states, but don't think it is worth a $500 repair job.


----------



## 2015 CTD (Feb 7, 2015)

Is this the same module GMpartsdirect has listed as item #12 for less than 100.00? There's two different part #s


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

The other problem I'm having now is if the Bluetooth is enabled (turned on) then the phones won't receive calls, either one. Can't seem to be able to delete the phones, it gets hung up at that step. $500 for a module that went bad in less than a year! What a rip off NO way for me.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

My Bluetooth would quit working on rare occasions and only when it is real cold. It would always work later in the day after it warmed up. I asked dealer about it and they provided me a TSB listing problems about Galaxy S3 phones. I have a S3 and a iPhone 4s so they are off the hook so to speak. It would not always quit at cold temps but never failed during warm months.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

no problems here galaxy s4... but soo glad I bought the extended warranty for the car covers this kind of stuff to 100k miles


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't think I ever got back on this one. turned out to be the module went bad. Wanted $500 to replace it, Decided to just not go hands free calling anymore.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

I may return to the dealer since they have new maintenance people in there and check on that #12 item you spoke of. Have to go in anyway for a CEL light.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gregbonat said:


> Don't think I ever got back on this one. turned out to be the module went bad. Wanted $500 to replace it, Decided to just not go hands free calling anymore.





gregbonat said:


> I may return to the dealer since they have new maintenance people in there and check on that #12 item you spoke of. Have to go in anyway for a CEL light.


Good morning gregbonat, 

I understand how disappointing not having a Bluetooth connection in your vehicle can be. I see you plan on taking your Cruze into the dealership for the check engine light. If you'd like assistance in setting up an appointment, please let me know and I would be happy to contact them for you to get these concerns checked out.

Kindly,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

